

U.S. may act to keep Chinese hackers out of Def Con hacker event - interpares
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/us-may-act-to-keep-chinese-hackers-out-of-def-con-hacker-event/article18835000/

======
LukeB_UK
Already a thread on the front page about this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7793675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7793675)

